

Ask HN: What's the best tutorial for iPhone development, sans Interface Builder? - andrewljohnson

I tried out Interface Builder, but I'd prefer just to write the code. I understand this is reasonable and many iPhone developers don't use IB.<p>Does anyone know any good tutorials/resources about this?<p>All I have found so far is this video: http://www.vimeo.com/3363949
======
amichail
What's wrong with Interface Builder?

~~~
andrewljohnson
Probably nothing if you are used to it, Dreamweaver, or Eclipse.

I just like to type code.

